# Cracked Limb!



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Well I recently bought a Diamond Air Raid, from a guy that shot it only a couple times until he hurt his shoulder. Bow looks like it is straight out of the box, practically a brand new bow. Got a great deal on it. So for Christmas I get everything to outfit it. So Im excited I take it to the nearby bow shop, give it to the guy and ask him to crank it to 60 for me. So he does, then brings it back and say ummmm....you got yourself a cracked limb. He hands me the bow and on the bottom limb is a big crack coming straight down and about 1/6 the length of the limb I'd say. I was so dissapointed that I STILL WASN'T GONNA GET TO SHOOT MY NEW BOW! Anyways Im taking the bow back to the shop tonight so they can get a new limb for me from Bowtech/Diamond. So its really not that big of a deal but its just very frustrating. Has this happened to any of you?


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Thats a bummer.

Have you tried to contact the guy that you bought it from?

I've never had this happen to me, but I've heard that the 2008 101st(and the'08 82nd.) Airborne has a lot of limb problems. Didn't know this when I bought the bow though. If I do ever have limb problems, Bowtech no longer makes limbs for the 2008 Airborne models, so they will replace the bow with a newer model(at least thats what I've been hearing)!

Hope you get to shoot your bow soon!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

That sucks man! Hope you get setup soon. Good thing is you didnt get to shoot it. It could have exploded on you.


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Take it back to him see if he can help you out. If that doesnt work check here for a set. Good luck


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

your lucky you werent shooting it. There was a guy shooting an olympic recurve at the outdoor nationals in ohio this summer that was shooting and his limb just snapped! ouch! lol


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

never happened to me, but i have had cams crack on my Bowtech Equalizer, it sucks being bowless i must say.

good luck


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Yea, just knowing I have no bow to shoot stinks...
I guess I do have my Hoyt UltraTech I could shoot, but i have no sring loop to attach my release to! So there goes shooting that bow to.
O well, only a week or 2 until I get my bow back.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Well I got some good news, and some bad.
Good news- I got my bow today. Finally got to shoot it and it shoots great!
Bad news- They gave me a totally different colored camo limbs than my risers camo! Can you believe that!? Whether or not they made the same camo color my old ones were (which they were only 2 or 3 months old!!!). I mean you can't tell really unless you pick up my bow and look at it. But I was pretty upset about it for awhile to be honest....but then I got to shooting it and I was just thankful to have such a good bow. BUT I still think it was a little ridiculous that BOWTECH/DIAMOND would do this to me. I was excited to be a Bowtech shooter finally. To be honest, I'm really not at all any more......


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i've had splinters on a couple sets of limbs on my AM35.. hoyt fixed it up each times


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Yea, they aren't even the same limbs. I mean I dont know what to do. Should I email them? I really want this fixed....


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Might as well send them an email. You got nothing to loose. 

I hope you get everything resolved.


----------

